# MAS Case Study on Autocruise



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Found this : may be of interest to some of you.

http://tinyurl.com/y9jdr3

Harvey


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Interesting, Harvey. Thanks.

Gerald


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Good stuff; it's worthwhile to point out that there are actually some companies still making things in the UK! They are a real go-ahead company; will they continue to expand & attack the main European market? The UK is just a drop in the ocean compared to the EU market for MH's. Also will they do an A class motorhome? I would definitely be interested.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Interesting point about reducing bottlenecks. All bottles I know have the neck at the top (allegedly).
Noel


----------

